# CSUSA Wide Open Group Buy - Any interest?



## kent4Him (Dec 22, 2006)

I have opened a new thread and am taking orders. Sorry to anyone that got duplicate emails. There were over 50 of you to email and I may have sent the notice to the same person twice.


----------



## Monty (Dec 22, 2006)

Depending on funds after the holidays, I'd go for 5-10 assorted kits.


----------



## jthompson1995 (Dec 22, 2006)

I'd go in for some


----------



## jjenk02 (Dec 22, 2006)

Me to, 10 to 20 kits.


----------



## bnoles (Dec 22, 2006)

Chris,

I would be interested in 10-15 kits.


----------



## UKpenmaker (Dec 22, 2006)

I am up for some kits (15-20), as long as this is open to to oversea members.


----------



## kent4Him (Dec 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UKpenmaker_
> <br />I am up for some kits (15-20), as long as this is open to to oversea members.



I handled a couple last time.  While I can't say they were very fun, I handled it.  I have experiece now, so it should be easier.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Dec 22, 2006)

Count me in for a Large order please


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Dec 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UKpenmaker_
> <br />I am up for some kits (15-20), as long as this is open to to oversea members.



If not Andrew, perhaps I can help swing it for you?


----------



## tseger (Dec 22, 2006)

I'd like 5-10 kits.  Tim


----------



## pete00 (Dec 22, 2006)

thanks for the offer, i may need a few 10 kits give or take


----------



## micah (Dec 22, 2006)

10 or 15 here as well......[]


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Dec 22, 2006)

10 kits would be nice.

Thanks in advance to taking up the cause.

-Peter-[]


----------



## eastern47 (Dec 22, 2006)

Chris, put me in for 10-20 kits, possibly more. John


----------



## Boss302 (Dec 22, 2006)

15-20 kits (Statesman/Imperial)

Thanks

Pat


----------



## twoofakind (Dec 22, 2006)

sure why not. I can always use more kits.[]
andy


----------



## kent4Him (Dec 22, 2006)

Well, given the quickness and the number of responses, I will definately put together an order some time after 1/3/07.  I look forward to working with all of you.


----------



## Oahunative (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm up for a good deal on 10 - 20 kits, fill me in on the details when your ready.

Thanks ...  Tim


----------



## bob393 (Dec 22, 2006)

I would be interested, 
I seem to miss all these group buys.


----------



## GregMuller (Dec 22, 2006)

I'll be in for 5 kits.


----------



## seht (Dec 22, 2006)

Yeah I'd be interested in at least 5-10 kits, or more depending on the price.


----------



## johnnycnc (Dec 22, 2006)

I would do 10 kits or so when it goes.


----------



## kenwc (Dec 22, 2006)

10 to 15 kits for me. I'll be waiting on the updates.


----------



## cd18524 (Dec 22, 2006)

I would be in for at least 20 kits.

Chris


----------



## Trapshooter (Dec 22, 2006)

I would do 10 kits, thanks


----------



## beamer (Dec 22, 2006)

bah! you are 2 weeks too late, mister! 

I'm still interested in some more kits, though. I trimmed my most recent order due to cost, so I'd probably pick up 15-20 more kits for sure.


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 22, 2006)

I'd probably get 5-10.


----------



## PopPop (Dec 23, 2006)

Count me in too.  Never tried one of these group buys before.  Put me down for 10-20 kits, depending on funds after the holidays. []
Chuck [8D]


----------



## wudnhed (Dec 23, 2006)

I would like to get in on this. Please put me down for about 15 kits depending on price. Thank you.


----------



## les-smith (Dec 23, 2006)

Hey kent4Him, Are going to use the same post when you start the group buy, or will you start a new post/topic?  I'll be good for several kits and other misc. items.


----------



## kent4Him (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by les-smith_
> <br />Hey kent4Him, Are going to use the same post when you start the group buy, or will you start a new post/topic?  I'll be good for several kits and other misc. items.



Yes, I will start a new post.  I will also email all that have left a post saying that they are interested.


----------



## redbulldog (Dec 23, 2006)

I will be interested in 5-10 kits also depending on price.


----------



## Goldsbed (Dec 23, 2006)

I'm in for a few kits.


----------



## mwaynick (Dec 23, 2006)

Count me in for 15 kits Thanks Murray[]


----------



## LEAP (Dec 23, 2006)

I'm up for 20. Thanks
Phil


----------



## hilltopper46 (Dec 23, 2006)

Chris;

I think I would be in for at least 10 kits this time.


----------



## mdburn_em (Dec 23, 2006)

I'm in for 5-10 kits.


----------



## splinter99 (Dec 24, 2006)

I'll try 10 or so


----------



## massman (Dec 25, 2006)

Im in for 15-20 kits.


----------



## lwalden (Dec 25, 2006)

I'm in for 10 - 20 kits


----------



## GaryMGg (Dec 26, 2006)

If the pricing is right, I'll want 50-100 kits []
Please make sure I'm on your follow-up email list.


----------



## mariner (Dec 26, 2006)

I'd be in for 15 or so.


----------



## gerryr (Dec 26, 2006)

I'd be interested in probably 20-30.


----------



## rgundersen (Dec 26, 2006)

I would be in probably 20 kits or so.


----------



## whatwoodido (Dec 27, 2006)

I would be in to for 10-20, I need kits for my pen classes.

Drew


----------



## bobskio2003 (Dec 27, 2006)

I'd be interested as well.


----------



## rustym (Dec 27, 2006)

Count me in also.

Rusty


----------



## keithz (Dec 27, 2006)

If you are going to email those that show interest, include me for 5-10 kits.

keithz


----------



## imagine (Dec 27, 2006)

Count me in for 10 also. Thanks
Keith I


----------



## rapost (Dec 27, 2006)

Oh no!!! I just found an empty box or 3 in the workshop....guess I could fill them up with 10 or 15 CSUSA kits! 

Sign me up!

Trying to maintain a balanced universe through my kit inventory.......


----------



## bradbn4 (Dec 27, 2006)

FYI:  Some of the pens at CS has been re-designed - so it be worth your effort to reverify that the pen you think you are buying is the pen you bought.

There have been some - lets say - heated talks about the new pen tip for the JSII, JGII and others.

CS has updated the photo's of some these pens in the last week or so - so pls check them out. Not all photo's have been updated. . . the scuttle butt indicates that more than these two pens have had their tip updated - and some parts that use to be interchangeable may not be. (changing from a FP to A RB by swapping out parts)

I have yet to get my pen order from the last group buy and while I can say if the tips look like the new photo's I might have a few pen kits up for sale at the same price I paid for them. Or I would be willing to trade the new kits for the older version + a few extra dollars to make it worth your while.

Bradbn4 - - Still having fun in Colorado


----------



## BigRob777 (Dec 28, 2006)

Chris,
Well, here's an interesting question.  The only thing I buy from CSUSA is dye.  I have green and blue, but need red.  It's for hand dyeing pens, before final sanding.  If I look at their site, I may add some odd kits, like compacts (pocket mirrors), or letter openers, if they have them.

I just blew my savings on a group buy for barons and I have way too many kits as it is.
Rob


----------



## kenwc (Dec 29, 2006)

I'd be in for about 10 Kits.


----------



## rcarman (Dec 29, 2006)

I would be interested


----------



## DLC (Dec 30, 2006)

I am new to the group so I am not sure how this works, but I am interested in 10-15 high end kits.


----------



## Radman (Dec 30, 2006)

Sign me up...


----------



## smoky10 (Dec 31, 2006)

I am interested also.


----------



## Awoodfan (Dec 31, 2006)

I may be interested in 10-12

Ron


<b>Image Insert:</b><br />


<br />


----------



## Orgtech (Jan 1, 2007)

I'll be in for a dozen. Thanks


----------



## kevin_f (Jan 1, 2007)

I am interested in some some CS kits also.

Kevin


----------



## L32 (Jan 1, 2007)

I would be interested in 20-30 assorted kits


----------



## reef12 (Jan 1, 2007)

Me about 5 to 10 kits


----------



## larrystephens (Jan 3, 2007)

I am interested in to 20 kit range


----------



## kent4Him (Jan 3, 2007)

I have requested the availability of kits from CSUSA.  Once I have that back, I will create a new post and start taking orders.  I will not include any kit that will have to be back ordered.  Sorry, but back orders are the biggest pain in the butt when it comes to group buys.


----------



## jjenk02 (Jan 3, 2007)

Count me in for 10-15 kits


----------



## Sylvanite (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm interested in trying out some of their game calls.  I also would need the turning kit, and I'm in the market for some of the larger (35/64, 37/64) drill bits.  Would your buy include those items?

Regards,
Eric


----------



## kent4Him (Jan 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sylvanite_
> <br />I'm interested in trying out some of their game calls.  I also would need the turning kit, and I'm in the market for some of the larger (35/64, 37/64) drill bits.  Would your buy include those items?
> 
> Regards,
> Eric



Sure.  Especially the drill bits now that we can get 15% off during January.


----------



## ken69912001 (Jan 3, 2007)

I may take a few.


----------



## DocStram (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm interested also.


----------



## Justdon83 (Jan 4, 2007)

Price pending, I could go for a dozen[]


----------



## Mikey (Jan 4, 2007)

I could be in as well depending on what is in stock and what is out of stock.


----------



## dbriski (Jan 4, 2007)

Kent, Have you thought about getting a crap load of gift certificates for this buy?  Then you get basicly another 20% off...


Awe nuts... I just read the mailer again, limit 5 free certs


----------



## kent4Him (Jan 4, 2007)

Dave,

The gift certificate offer is only available for a maximum of 5 certificates.  I already got 4 for myself.  I will however accept other peoples gift certificates.  I'm waiting on word back from CSUSA with availabilities.  I hope to have the listing up tomorrow.


----------



## massman (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm in and I'll spend tooooo much.[}]


----------



## kent4Him (Jan 5, 2007)

I have opened a new thread and am taking orders.  Sorry to anyone that got duplicate emails.  There were over 50 of you to email and I may have sent the notice to the same person twice.


----------

